#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] Anthrocon2009集合寫真

## 狐狸

這是日本獸友給我看的,今年Anthrocon2009的毛毛集合照!
這....根本就是毛毛海,實在是太恐怖了QQ

據說一共有640隻毛毛裝
另外最前面正中央有個美國士兵,拿國旗
因為那天正好是美國的某某紀念日的樣子

點圖可以看放大原圖

來源出處
http://www.avians.net/~warphammer/ac2009/1651srgb.jpg

----------


## 風獄

640隻....好多...
晃眼過去都是毛...(毛毛山XDD~~
圖片放大真的好多...後面的都看不見了
最前面一排還拉國旗~~好可愛~~
(等我毛毛做好也想去玩一次>"<)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

好多好多阿

怎麼好像沒看到狐狸www

國旗...(嘆

還是只有發現兩位知道的毛毛

左邊有點模糊分不太清楚

----------


## Kofu

我在這喔 XD,今年因為自己帶的毛毛裝把尾巴巴忘記在家裡面所以又死不要臉去跟朋友借毛毛裝穿(只有穿在遊行裡面)大感謝大感謝~

會有人在隊伍前面領美國國旗是因為遊行當天是七月四號美國國慶. 遊行好長阿,走了大概15~20分鐘左右才停下來的. 整條遊行的影片在這邊(分三部曲)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRZ7mbXYA_U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ow-pVEZB-c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM1eJCkcAM0

----------


## 狼尾

哇塞~~~~
超多毛毛  :Shocked:  
感覺犬科的蠻多的耶~[狼呀~狗~狐狸等等等等等XD]
發現路卡利歐XD~
Kofu借朋友的毛毛裝@@
不會不合身嗎??
台灣........真希望有越來越多的毛毛裝阿~~~~
遊行多好玩XD[?!

----------


## 雲蕾

我的天阿~
這是我看過最多獸的照片了
彩色毛毛海 XDD

----------


## 混血狼狗

毛毛真多！看到頭暈眼花……（猛拍）
好想去玩玩，可是沒毛毛（光速逃）

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

挖~~~好多拉國旗的毛毛呀>w<!!!
而且種類好多耶~狼的龍的虎的貓的通通都有@@!!!
真是毛毛大集合呢XD 太壯觀了=ˇ=!

----------


## 庫羅

> 提醒:文章字數過少缺乏內容
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務總管J.C.


讓人 打從心理好想哭唷~.........

----------


## 狐狸

> 讓人 打從心理好想哭唷~.........


為什麼會想哭呀XD"
存錢.就可以去參加拉
只是說...............
那些錢我可能會選擇拿來買毛毛裝和去日本的獸聚就滿足了吧XD""""
美國太遠又太貴了...囧

----------


## 10400117

一趟大概要十幾萬跑不掉

機票、食宿、會員資格、還有最重要的獸裝

超貴的阿

----------


## b321234

經過Anthrocon的專業統計  每年只有20%左右的參加者是穿著毛毛去的
就是說  5個人就可以霸佔一隻毛毛啦XDD(被打飛 沒有你的份=A="

而且貌似數字也是在增長的那裡真的是"毛山毛海"XD
我這輩子發誓真的要去一次-  -!(拜託去之前別死掉啊XDD

----------


## 竹 林

這...有點頭暈了..   :Laughing:  

這也真壯觀阿@@

好想也加入他們

不過貌似很熱...(那我還是算了

----------


## 上將狼

Oh my god  看到我的眼睛都快花了,到底有多少隻啊.......... :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼綜觀此圖之後，只能用標題的七字三標點來表示內心的激動之情；不曉得這次獸聚是否創下金氏世界紀錄──規模最大獸聚之榮耀呢？ :wuffer_arou: 

看來這得列入本狼狼生三十歲前必達成百大目標之一啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------

